# Let's see your Pudelpointer



## BigPimpin (Jan 17, 2017)

I am about to get my first Pudelpointer.  Can't wait to get him to work!  Let's see if anybody here has one.  Post a pic.


----------



## cgrover1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have one and love the breed.  My room mate is more into waterfowl than anything, but he ended up getting a pudelpointer once he saw mine, Flint, work over the past 2 years.  Great dog with a great temperament.  He's the one in my avatar.  If you have instagram, we have lots of pictures of them both.  Magnoliapointco


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 20, 2017)

cgrover1 said:


> I have one and love the breed.  My room mate is more into waterfowl than anything, but he ended up getting a pudelpointer once he saw mine, Flint, work over the past 2 years.  Great dog with a great temperament.  He's the one in my avatar.  If you have instagram, we have lots of pictures of them both.  Magnoliapointco



you have a great looking dog. I've never been around a pudelpointer so I'm interested to see them work. I follow yall's magnoliapointco instagram account...


----------



## cgrover1 (Jan 22, 2017)

I certainly appreciate it.  Very docile in the house.  You'd think he was some old dog.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jan 23, 2017)

My wife's son in law has one and the family really loves her.


----------



## LowCountryDuck (Jan 27, 2017)

I quail hunted over a friend of a friends 3 year old male Pudelpointer this year in SC. I was very impressed with the dog and the way it handled. First one I ever saw in person was actually at a  park in Savannah last year when I was exercising my GSP. Guy gave me his card but of course I lost it. I would have liked to see that dog work. They are great looking dogs.


----------



## OEB0630 (Feb 7, 2017)

*Tori*

Iwan's Artemis Citori - 3 years old - best dog I have hunted behind, and my best friend to boot!


----------



## OEB0630 (Feb 7, 2017)

*Which kennel?*



BigPimpin said:


> I am about to get my first Pudelpointer.  Can't wait to get him to work!  Let's see if anybody here has one.  Post a pic.



Which kennel are you getting your Pudelpointer from?


----------

